
The Revelations of a Nazi Art Catalogue - prismatic
http://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/the-revelations-of-a-nazi-art-catalogue
======
logicrook
Not directly related, but a fun anecdote.

During an art history course, the prof when at great length explaining how
high art was unsuccessful, and true artists cursed to be starving, because the
general public could not fathom, yet even remotely know, what is true art.
Half an hour later, she went to speak of the stupidity of (right-wing)
politicians regarding art. "So the nazis divided art into true art and
degenerate art. They did two exhibitions to showcase each, but they were well
embarrassed that the 'degenerate' one was way more successful! Ha!".

